# accuracy



## txhntr1 (Oct 8, 2007)

i shoot a bowtech tribute 29 in draw at 70lbs and muzzy mx3 100 grains. i have tuned and adjusted all that i can and i cant get the bow to shoot accuratly out to 40 yards. im not sure what i should do as i am fairly new to bowhunting, any tips?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Practice.......since your new Im guessing thats your problem.......Make sure your sight picture is the SAME EVERY SINGLE shot


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

if you can shoot good groups with field tips, and then they open up with broadheads, either your bows not tuned, the broadheads are expounding a flaw in your form, or the broadheads just dont shoot good. if you cant get good groups with field tips and your bow is tuned, you need to practice more.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Some advice that I got from a good friend and a great archery hunter... focus solely on aiming...

Sounds obvious but when you begin to do that you will forget al the other variables involved as they shuld become instinctive(form, breathing). He told me this a few years back and it has changed my entire thought process and consistency in shooting.

I also second a comment mentioned earlier about your field popint to broadhead transition... if you are shooting field points consistently and then lose your accuracy with your broadheads it is either your bow or your broadheads. I shoot G3 Broadheads and I could not be happier. I lose little to no accuracy when shooting them other than about 3 inch drop. I took an elk this year at 55 yards dead to nuts... they made me a believer. They also have great practice points that simulate the exact fliught pattern for tuning your bow in.

My two cents///\\


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

I couple of my buddies shoot the muzzy broadhead and say that they are good to up to 35 yards after that they start pushing to the right on them at about and inch ever 5 yards. They have at least one no fixed broadhead that they carry with them for the longer shots b/c they seem to have bettery accuracy over a longer distance with them.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds to me like you have a tuning problem, if you can, get with some one that really knows what they are doing and have them work with you and your bow to get it tuned properly. Once your equipment is tuned, then work on the fundamentals of shooting and practice, practice and practice some more.

As far as carrying two different arrows/broad heads in your quiver for different shots, I really don't agree with that. Get your equipment tuned in for the distance you are going to be shooting.

You owe it to yourself and the animal you are shooting to be accurate. If you can't make a shot over 30 yards, then don't take it.

Pick a spot and drill it.


----------

